# Starting new clothing line Need help with relabeling



## ecoaddict (May 4, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to start an organic clothing line for infants and young children. I am looking for the best pricing on organic cotton onesies and toddler tee shirts to start. I also need some direction on relableing. Any suggestions on who to go with. I live in NJ and want to keep things as close to home as possible to lower my impact on the enviroment. Please help!! I have designs and a name ready. I just need help with actually producing the shirts. I know that's the biggest part!! LOL Thanks......Jenn


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am looking for the best pricing on organic cotton onesies and toddler tee shirts to start


Are you going to be printing the t-shirts yourself? If not, your printer may be able to help you source all the blanks. Some printers can do it all (source the blanks, relabel, print on the t-shirts with your design and just deliver you the finished product).

You can find some blank t-shirt vendor suggestions in our wholesale section of the forum here:

Wholesale T-Shirts and Other Imprintable Products - T-Shirt Forums

You can find organic information here:

organic related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And kids blank information here:
kids related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> . I also need some direction on relableing. Any suggestions on who to go with.


If you check with your local yellowpages, you may find seamstresses in your area that can do relabeling.

Here's some more information on relabeling that may help:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/relabeling/

Also, if you order your blank t-shirts from tscapparel, they can do relabeling.

This thread may also be helpful: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t82368.html


----------

